# Nikon S6300 or S6400?



## macquinote (Jan 30, 2013)

I want to but a point and shoot with full HD. I am confused between s6300 and s6400. 
Which one will be better? Any other suggestion.


----------



## nac (Jan 30, 2013)

You will get extra zoom, better screen size and res, wifi with S6400.

Other choices
SX160
WB150F
SZ7


----------

